# 2016 Get Togethers?



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah yeah, i know the year has only just started but well you know it has to be asked 

When & Where will this years get together be? I know a fair few folk need to plan in advance so i thought it would be good to at least start discussing potentials


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 1, 2016)

I hope there will be one in Glasgow or Edinburgh so I can go.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm applying some thought to this! I hope to release a preliminary calendar in the next few days


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jan 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm applying some thought to this! I hope to release a preliminary calendar in the next few days


Good good haha


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2016)

I think these events are important. I will make an effort this year .


----------



## Bloden (Jan 2, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I think these events are important. I will make an effort this year .



Me too. I would really love to meet you ALL!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Me too. I would really love to meet you ALL!


So when shall we book our flights ?   Would love to meet you too Bloden


----------



## Bloden (Jan 2, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> So when shall we book our flights ?   Would love to meet you too Bloden


Oo, oo, in Asturias? Fab! See if we can create a record for squeezing the most diabetic people into one double bed.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 2, 2016)

Nutters! *shakes head*


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2016)

I went to Pamplona about 2yr ago to the "Bull run" on my Motorbike.    Deff a nutter .


----------



## Bloden (Jan 4, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I went to Pamplona about 2yr ago to the "Bull run" on my Motorbike.    Deff a nutter .


 Oh, yeah, Hobie, you is Chief Nutter. Bet the poor Bulls were terrified!


----------



## Kim23 (Jan 6, 2016)

S'oton one again?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2016)

Kim23 said:


> S'oton one again?


At least once on the list Kim!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hopefully I'll be able to get along to one this year.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to get along to one this year.


I'm sure it will be possible Stitch, I'm planning a couple in London


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm sure it will be possible Stitch, I'm planning a couple in London



Woohoo!!


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm determined to make one this year. So'ton or Edinburgh would be good.( I like extremes!)


----------



## stephknits (Jan 7, 2016)

Any takers for Cambridge?  Or colchester?  Or norwich?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 7, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Oh, yeah, Hobie, you is Chief Nutter. Bet the poor Bulls were terrified!


 ! Bloden.  I could tell some storeys but I would not go again.  Double mad. I went with a stag do & the whole rugby team  (team flew & 2 of us on motorbikes, Normandy beaches on the way)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Any takers for Cambridge?  Or colchester?  Or norwich?


I've been contemplating Norwich, I think it may be do-able for me and accessible for quite a few other members. Plus, I've never been there, although I did nearly go to the University of East Anglia


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2016)

Obviously Ile say yes to Norwich! Or Cambridge


----------



## Mark T (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll go to London and I don't think Colchester would present any issues either (although I'd most likely drive so no pint with lunch for me!)


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 8, 2016)

I quite fancy Barbados meself!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I quite fancy Barbados meself!


If you pay for the flights and accommodation, I'll supply the sandwiches!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> If you pay for the flights and accommodation, I'll supply the sandwiches!



Ah now - could have found the stumbling block!  Too many carbs in the bread!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 10, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> ! Bloden.  I could tell some storeys but I would not go again.  Double mad. I went with a stag do & the whole rugby team  (team flew & 2 of us on motorbikes, Normandy beaches on the way)



Never been, but it looks mental. You're very brave! They transmit the morning news from Pamplona during the festival, so you really get an idea of how mental it is!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 10, 2016)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Yeah yeah, i know the year has only just started but well you know it has to be asked
> 
> When & Where will this years get together be? I know a fair few folk need to plan in advance so i thought it would be good to at least start discussing potentials


Not so daft questios.  Are the get togethers a whole day,half day, or what? Are they usually week days or weekend days?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Not so daft questios.  Are the get togethers a whole day,half day, or what? Are they usually week days or weekend days?


Hi Carol, we arrange the Meets in a pub on a Saturday, usually from 11am-5pm. You can come when you like and stay as long as you like!  I don't think I've encountered anyone who didn't enjoy their day, meeting people who 'get it' and putting faces to names  Everyone is very friendly (we make the axe-murderers leave their axes at home ) and you feel as if you already know everyone from 'meeting' them on the forum - you'd be more than welcome to come along. We try to organise them in major cities with good transport links, and usually pick a Wetherspoons pub as they are relatively cheap and do a variety of food. Partners, friends and family members are also welcome!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I would be interested in coming if there was a mreting in glasgow or edinburgh


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2016)

I want to do a couple this as I missed out last year

Look forward to seeing the diary asap, so I can start saving and be looking out for cheap rail fares


----------



## raindrop (Jan 14, 2016)

Has there ever been an Event in Lincolnshire?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

raindrop said:


> Has there ever been an Event in Lincolnshire?


I don't think there has raindrop - where would you propose?


----------



## raindrop (Jan 14, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I don't think there has raindrop - where would you propose?



I was just enquiring Northerner, maybe if there was I would be able to go along.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

raindrop said:


> I was just enquiring Northerner, maybe if there was I would be able to go along.


Hopefully if not in Lincolnshire itself, you might be able to find one within easy travelling distance  Think I need to get my map out!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 14, 2016)

Raindrop - if there is one Peterborough or Nottingham would that be easy for you?

Somewhere mid country.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 14, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Raindrop - if there is one Peterborough or Nottingham would that be easy for you?
> 
> Somewhere mid country.


Peterborough and Nottingham are both 2hrs drive for me. Will have to wait to see if shoulder heals enough to drive that distance, or persuade hubby he would enjoy the day if he came. Hopefully by this summer I'll be back to normal, well that's the plan.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 14, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you raindrop


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 7, 2016)

Don't mind where but lots of notice about dates would be good.
If flights are needed they will be cheaper.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm on it today!  Sorry for the delay!


----------

